# Chrome to Phone



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a weird problem. I'm running CM7 with no problems (other than the normal bugs) and had Chrome to Phone installed fine once before (I've since SBFed and reinstalled CM7 due to my own screwup, but never mind that) and I can't get Chrome to Phone to connect. Every time I try, it says Error: Unable to Connect. The thing is, I'm not getting the Permission Requested Popup in the notification pulldown that you normally get when you try to run this app. I'm sure that this has something to do with it.

Being the tinfoil hat weirdo I am, I usually uncheck the box that says "allow anonymous reporting to Google of blah blah" after doing a factory reset. This particular time however, I forgot, and now I'm not getting those popups for permission checks. Is there a place in Settings where I can uncheck that and see if that's the problem? For the life of me, I cannot find it.

For the record, I have tried: 400 reboots, Clearing all data and SD card cache, and clearing data in Google Services Framework. I have also tried going into /data/app/ and changing the permissions on Chrome to Phone myself with Root Explorer, to no avail. It's not that I care that much about this app, it's just that this is driving me crazy, and I feel like this is going to be a problem down the road. If I have to, I'll do a data wipe, just...gross.

Any ideas?


----------



## DroidSloth (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm having the same problem. There are a few other minor things that I can't get to connect, I figure it will be fixed in a future nightly build.


----------



## mph122074 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am having the same problem on my thunderbolt. Thought it was my ROM but looks like it might be more then that now...


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe Settings - Applications - Manage Applications and then clear data/cache for Chrome to Phone? Worth a shot.


----------



## tllippert (Jun 9, 2011)

It's not been working for me over the last several days and I'm on Liberty v.08.. hum, wonder if it's a google problem..


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

tllippert said:


> It's not been working for me over the last several days and I'm on Liberty v.08.. hum, wonder if it's a google problem..


Nah, mine works instantly. On Apex RC2.


----------

